# Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?



## niclodemus (11. September 2008)

Hallo Boardies,#h

sitze gerade vorm Rechner und plane die Oktober Tour. Im Letzten jahr waren wir auf Fünen (Strib) und hatten mäßigen Erfolg (6 Untermaßige und eine 54'er). Habe gerade ein schönes Haus auf Langeland (Norden) gefunden. In diesem Jahr möchte meine Frau das erste Mal mit ins Wasser und deswegen sollten die Watstellen nicht so schwierig sein. Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen? Muss mich ja irgendwie entscheiden #q

lg André


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Moin André #h

Was jagst Du mir denn für einen Schrecken ein - Fünen versus Langeland ? Ich dachte schon die haben 'nen Krieg  |supergri |supergri


Aber zum Thema:

der Norden Langelands hat den Vorteil, dass Du fix dem Wind auseichen kannst, da die Küsten nicht weit von einander entfernt sind. Bei der Spitze von Hov kannst Du das sogar zu Fuß |supergri
Allerdings sind die Stellen im Nordosten ( Hov Fyr etc. ) nicht so einfach zu bewaten bzw. ist das auch nicht nötig. Der Norden von LL ist ja auch nicht so "überlaufen".

Das Problem, Dir mit vielen Angler die Stellen teilen zu müssen, hast Du auf Fünen weniger. Dafür etwas weitere Wege. Strib ist zwar schön, aber auch nicht einfach zu befischen. Flyvesandet ( weiter nach Osten ) und Tørresø sind einfacher zu bewaten und nicht überlaufen.
Davon abgesehen, würde ich erst ins Wasser gehen, wenn ich die Stelle intensiv abgefischt habe.

Ich würde nach Fünen fahren ( oder auf Lolland bleiben |supergri ) aber mit Sicherheit werden Dir ebensoviele Leute Langeland empfehlen.

Also - wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, etwas zu fahren, fasse Fünen ins Auge.
Aktuelle Meldungen kann Dir sicher auch MefoProf übermitteln |wavey:


----------



## niclodemus (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin André #h
> 
> Was jagst Du mir denn für einen Schrecken ein - Fünen versus Langeland ? Ich dachte schon die haben 'nen Krieg  |supergri |supergri



..... :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q ...gut!

Mensch goeddoek, so viel input in so kurzer Zeit! Danke! Ja, manchmal ist selbst ein "Luxusproblem" nicht so einfach. Sicher sind beide Alternativen sehr reizvoll. Ist denn auf LL auch die Möglichkeit ohne Waten zu fischen (der "rapsbande" ist erst auf dem Postweg). Wäre für den Anfang für meine Holde vielleicht einfacher. Sonst angelt sie in Norge nur vom Boot aus, fängt dort aber immer den größten#d#q:q.

lg André


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Auf Langeland und Fünen ist Fischen ohne zu waten nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Wenn du nicht watest schränkst du dich ziemlich ein.

Für Fyn spricht, dass man eher mal allein ist, für LL sprechen vor allem die deutlich kürzeren Wege zum Fisch. Gerade im Herbst, wo man sich eigentlich auf die frühen, wirklich frühen Morgenstunden bzw. späten Abendstunden mit der Fischerei beschränken kann, ist es ärgerlich, wenn du morgens um 6 feststellst, dass 7Bft. auf deinem Strand stehen und dass der nächste fischbare Strand mehr als eine Stunde Autofahrt weg ist.

Ich weiche diesem Problem dieses Jahr elegant aus, indem ich auf Lolland, Falster und Moen fische.

Uli


----------



## MefoProf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auf Langeland und Fünen ist Fischen ohne zu waten nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Wenn du nicht watest schränkst du dich ziemlich ein.
> 
> Für Fyn spricht, dass man eher mal allein ist, für LL sprechen vor allem die deutlich kürzeren Wege zum Fisch. Gerade im Herbst, wo man sich eigentlich auf die frühen, wirklich frühen Morgenstunden bzw. späten Abendstunden mit der Fischerei beschränken kann, ist es ärgerlich, wenn du morgens um 6 feststellst, dass 7Bft. auf deinem Strand stehen und dass der nächste fischbare Strand mehr als eine Stunde Autofahrt weg ist.
> 
> ...


Moin,

da bin aber doch etwas anderer Meinung. Im Herbst geht eigentlich den ganzen Tag über etwas. Meine bevorzugte Zeit ist dann später Vormittag bis Mittag. Na ja so hat eben jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich kenne nur wenige Stellen, wo man unbedingt waten muss. Meistens gehe ich gar nicht ins Wasser oder maximal bis zum Knie (und das liegt nicht an den Löchern in meiner Wathose|rolleyes). Ich habe bislang noch nicht viel auf Langeland gefischt und kann daher nicht allzuviel dazu sagen, außer, dass ich dort so einige vielversprechende Stellen gesehen habe. Von den Möglichkeiten her nen Fisch zu erbeuten sollten also keine grossen Unterschiede bestehen. Auf Langeland ist der Weg zu ner günstigen Stelle in der Regel sicherlich kürzer, als hier auf Fünen. Dafür liegt Langeland aber etwas ab vom Schuss. Wenn man also noch etwas anderes möchte, ausser angeln, ist man auf Fünen sicherlich besser aufgehoben.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Maifliege (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht wird Fünen/Strib hier etwas zu eng definiert. Ich bin gerade wegen der kurzen Wege zu einem mit der Fliege befischbaren Strand im kleinen Belt. Passt`s auf Fünen nicht, fahr ich eben über die alte Brücke und hab den Wind von der richtigen Seite. Natürlich dann nicht Fünen, aber das wissen die Fische nicht...

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## niclodemus (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Hallo Boardies,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Habe mich nun entschieden. da ich Angst hatte, dass das Ferienhaus weg ist. Fahren also nach Fünen - da ich einige Stellen aus dem Vorjahr kenne, man zur Not am kleinen Belt auch ohne Wati auskommt und es doch einige Alternativen mehr gibt. Außerdem sind es über den Landweg einfach hundert Km weniger. Ich freu mich - und bedanke mich nochmal.

lg#h André


----------



## donlotis (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Gute Wahl! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## goeddoek (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wenn man also noch etwas anderes möchte, ausser angeln, ist man auf Fünen sicherlich besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Gruss aus DK



Na, na - warum so bescheiden ? :q

Abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, schneller mal die Seite zu wechseln, sehe ich keine weiteren Vorteil für LL.

Fünen hat herrliche Ecken, ist nicht überlaufen und hat - guter Hinweis von Dir #6 - sehr viel neben der Angelei zu bieten.
Frauchen schickt man ins H.C. Andersen Haus und shoppen und man selbst kann stundenlang bei Aekvator oder Go Fishing stöbern  :q:q:q

Wenns Wetter mitspielt kann man mal nach Æbelø rüber, usw. usw.



donlotis schrieb:


> Gute Wahl!
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Das seh ich auch so ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Hallo,
obwohl du deine Wahl getroffen hast, noch ein paar Gründe, die mich auch genau zu dieser Entscheidung gebracht hätten:
Fynen ist wesentlich vielseitiger und ruhiger. Natürlich ist die Meefofischerei dort auch Volkssport, aber Langeland ist mir ein bischen zu gaga. Der Druck auf die dortigen Strände ist mir einfach zu hoch. Langeland ist zugepflastert mit Ferienhäusern und eigentlich das ganze Jahr "voll". Die meisten tauglichen Strände sind durchkatalogisiert und jeder wird täglich durchgeharkt. Ganz schlimm, wenn dann noch schlechter Wind herrscht und Horden von Bootsanglern dann zusätzlich auf die Strände drängen.
Der Abschied von LLand wurde mir dann auch noch erleichtert, als mir in meiner Hotelkühltruhe meine
müheselig erkämpften 2 Forellen gaklaut wurden.
Ich liebe Fynen - insbesondere den Norden der Insel. Die riesigen Flächen um die kleinen Inseln dort lassen kilometerlange Wanderungen im Wasser zu. Das Wasser wird im Frühjahr dort sehr schnell
warm und im Herbst auch wieder sehr schnell kalt. 
Dann Fynshoved, die Strände im Odensefjord, die Ostseite - einfach Klasse.


----------



## goeddoek (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Sieh an - noch ein Fyn-Fan #h

Jungs, jetzt müssen wir aber hier aufhören, sonst wollen die ganzen LL-Urlauber plötzlich alle nach Fünen  :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Sieh an - noch ein Fyn-Fan #h
> 
> Jungs, jetzt müssen wir aber hier aufhören, sonst wollen die ganzen LL-Urlauber plötzlich alle nach Fünen  :q




Und die von Fünen ziehen dann nach Lolland
Denn da ist es noch erheblich ruhiger und kilometerlange, menschenleere Strände sind normal.:vik::vik:

Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Moin MefoProf,

also bereite Dich schon mal auf die Invasion vor.
Schnell noch ein paar Ferienwohnungen einbauen und der Rubel rollt von alleine.#6#6

Angelcenter/Guiding Husby


Gruß Ralf#h


----------



## MefoProf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Moin,

ach nee, glaub nicht, dass das richtige für mich ist :g. Bin ja mal gespannt, was du so von Lolland berichten kannst...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Waren Anfang August (mit Familie) bei Georg. Er hat uns die Grundzüge des Fliegenfischen und Fliegenbinden beigebracht.
Könnte eigentlich noch einen kleinen Bericht verfassen, allerdings in einem anderen Thread.


Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Auf Lolland und Falster bin ich echt mal gespannt. Ich habe ja gehört, dass es dort gar keine Forellen geben soll.

Mit LL ist es schon richtig, einige Strände sind wirklich überlaufen, insbesondere bei bestimmten Winden. 

Ich lasse mich im Frühjahr gerne von Nordfünen überzeugen...


----------



## goeddoek (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auf Lolland und Falster bin ich echt mal gespannt. Ich habe ja gehört, dass es dort gar keine Forellen geben soll.



Jepp - das ist auch meine Taktik, um die Meerforellen in Sicherheit zu wiegen.#6

Vorgestern hat das tatsächlich bei zweien auch geklappt :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

Tja Georg... da weißt du ja was du als Personalguide so zu tun hast...


----------



## Robi Hobi (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fünen vs. Langeland - Entscheidungshilfe?*

#h

Hier noch was aktuelles!!!
Bin gerade zurück von Fünen!
War mit nem Kumpel fünf Tage oben und bin bestimmt drei Mal um Hindsholm (Nordfünen) gewatet.
Hatten insgesamt drei Mefo´s, allesamt braun!
Pack Dir Garnelenimitate und Hansenblinker ein!:m
Kaum Angler und keinerlei Fangmeldungen.
Vereinzelt Horni´s und ne Menge Schweinswale.
Kann Dir Fynshoved und Bogeberge empfehlen.
Fynshoved wegen der Landschaft und der Schweinswale und Bogeberge wegen der einsamen Mefo´s!

|wavey: Robi Hobi


----------

